# Miley Cyrus beschimpft konservativen Fan !!!



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Miley Cyrus beschimpft konservativen Fan
Bei Schwulenrechten versteht Miley Cyrus keinen Spaß​*


Man kann über Miley Cyrus lästern, so viel man mag, zumindest steht sie zu ihrer liberalen Lebenseinstellung und nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund, diese auch vor aller Welt zu verteidigen. Gestern kam es zu einem deutlichen, verbalen Austausch zwischen der freizügigen Sängerin und einer enttäuschten Anhängerin, die deren Imagewandel wohl nicht so gerne sieht.

Auf ihrem Twitter-Profil ließ sich Miley Cyrus zu einem deutlichen politischen Statement hinreißen und lästerte über eine kostspielige Anti-Schwulenkampagne, bei der der Verantwortliche die Homo-Ehe damit verglich, dass man dann doch gleich einen Goldfisch heiraten könnte. Miley war empört und machte ihrem Ärger Luft, rief damit jedoch einen erzkonservativen Fan auf den Plan. Die schrieb: „Was ist nur mit dem christlichen Mädchen aus TN [Tennessee, Anm. d. Red.] mit anständigen Moralvorstellungen und einem großen Herzen passiert?“

Miley Cyrus ließ das nicht auf sich sitzen und reagierte persönlich darauf: „Was für eine ignorante Aussage“, zickte sie die Frau direkt an, „ich habe kein großes Herz, weil ich keine engstirnige Heuchlerin bin? Liebe ist Liebe, Liebe ist Gott.“ Die meisten ihrer Fans und natürlich die homosexuellen darunter, waren schwer begeistert, dass Miley Cyrus so deutlich Stellung nahm.:thumbup:

*Findet ihr es super, 
dass Miley Cyrus auf die erzchristliche Anhängerin öffentlich reagierte und ihrem Ärger Luft machte? *

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2011)

Darf sie keine eigene Meinung haben? Sie steht wenigstens zu ihren Ansichten. Ich finds gut


----------



## Marcel34 (28 Mai 2011)

ich kann nur Miley applaudieren
das sie nicht so engstirnig ist wie manch andere Christ!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Mai 2011)

Jede Religion hat ihre radikalen Kräfte, genauso wie es auch moderate Kräfte gibt.

Am besten ist man Atheist!


----------



## king1401 (28 Mai 2011)

das sie sich nicht von solchen leuten einschüchtern Läst ist doch super
gibt genug Stars die nur so tun als hätten sie ne Meinung und dann
Fähnchen im wind spielen sobald mann ein wenig nachharkt


----------



## Franky70 (29 Mai 2011)

Die "Christen" in Amerika sind mir persönlich unheimlicher als alle Muslime der Welt zusammen! 
Miley...Reschpeckt.


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Mai 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Die "Christen" in Amerika sind mir persönlich unheimlicher als alle Muslime der Welt zusammen!



Muslime müssen Dir ja auch nicht unheimlich sein. Wenn dann nur die Islamisten!


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Darf sie keine eigene Meinung haben? Sie steht wenigstens zu ihren Ansichten. Ich finds gut



Nein, darf sie nicht. Jedenfalls nach Ansicht der christlich, teilweise fundamentalistischen Gruppierungen, die sich als einzigste Quell aller Moral erklärt haben und nur ihre eigene Meinung als die einzig Wahre gelten lassen. Stimmt man mit diesen nicht überein, ist man kein Christ mehr, sondern der Teufel, im schlimmsten Fall sogar Muslim (um mal auf die Islamphopie der Amis anzuspielen)

Daher ist es verständlich, dass diesen Leuten Miley's verändeter Lebenstil nicht mehr bzw. nie zugesagt hat. Denn es kann doch nicht sein, dass Promimente ihr Hirn einschalten und dieses sogar benützen können, um diesen gequirlten Vorstellungen entgegenzutreten. Oder kennt ihr einen Promi, der diesen Mist öffentlich unterstützt? Aber was Homophopie angeht, sind die Amis weltklasse. Das muss man ihnen lassen.

Wer den Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn gerne behalten


----------



## Punisher (29 Mai 2011)

der_sachse schrieb:


> Wer den Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn gerne behalten



Gefunden :WOW:


----------



## Arek79 (29 Mai 2011)

Lebt sie nicht,wie wir,in einem land wo demokratie bzw.meinungsfreiheit zählen sollte?
Ich finde MILEY hat genau wie wir das recht das auszusprechen was wir denken.dass es nicht jedem gefällt ist ja wohl mehr als klar.


----------



## JEFFGORDON24H (2 Juni 2011)

Das sie ihre Meinung sagt, Hut ab, teilen tu ich sie jedoch in keinem Fall.


----------



## Masterff (2 Juni 2011)

Dafür mag ich Miley....
Ich liebe die kleine...


----------

